# Yuri's Revenge Menu Screen



## AsortedNuts (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello 
I've just installed Yuri's Revenge on my 64bit Windows 7 laptop. and when i load the game it goes to the menu screen. but the problem is, i can't see any options on the menu .. i click on the blank spots and hear that i'm going through the options but i can't see anything else. and when i press print screen the option pops back out. but still cant click properly ... every option i wanna open i have to press print screen for it to load .... when in game it freezes forever till i press print screen once and it moves for 1 second then freezes again .... help please ): Thanks


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi there. Which version are you using? Unless you are using the updated "The First Decade" version you're going to have problems running it under anything newer than XP. Since Vista came out much of the system and drivers have changed in Windows and the older version of the game is just not capable of dealing with it. The good news is you can pick up a copy of "The First Decade" for fairly cheap (under $20) and it includes all the C&C stuff from the first C&C up to Yuri's revenge and they all run perfectly on the newer windows platforms. There is also an unofficial patch that fixes some other bugs and allows you to play some of the games in widescreen format (which I am also using.) Hope that helps.

Short of that have you tried running it in compatibility mode for XP? That seems to work for some people.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Yuri's Revenge rarely works with XP as well... not just Vista/Windows 7  SInce you aer using 64bit, I doubt it will run at all if it is the original one.


----------



## AsortedNuts (Mar 2, 2011)

Hmm i think i'm using the latest version... are they even selling the First Decade anymore? >.< and yes i've tried the compatibility mode for XP .. same thing just happens ): oh and whats the unofficial patch? is there a web i can download from?


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

AsortedNuts said:


> Hmm i think i'm using the latest version... are they even selling the First Decade anymore?


Yes. You can pick one up at Walmart for under $20. http://www.walmart.com/ip/Command-Conquer-The-First-Decade-PC-DVD-PC-Games/4564357

Out of stock online, but in stock at most of the stores (here anyway.)



> >.< and yes i've tried the compatibility mode for XP .. same thing just happens ): oh and whats the unofficial patch? is there a web i can download from?


http://files.cncsector.net/tfd/tfd-103-rev4.exe


----------



## SpaceInvader75 (Jul 25, 2006)

I would definitely spend $20 on the one at Walmart. I liked Red Alert games so much I bought both of the ones for the xbox 360 I think they are called Red Alert 3 and Tiberium Wars (Command and Conquer 3). Even before I got Yuri's Revenge the one before that I've probably played hundreds of hours. lol


----------



## asianguy (Mar 19, 2011)

I believe I play yuri revenge at win 98


----------

